# Problem opening JPG images



## desert_rose (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi.
I have still images saved in my pc now when i try to open them, getting the error "No preview available" in windows picture and fax viewer using xp pro sp3..
other images stores in the same folder are fine only few are not opening..
i tried to open with paint, Photoshop, Ulead PhotoImpact etc.. but no luck...
these are of two type 1 taken with digital camera and other are taken with my Nokia 6680.
same problem with my phone only some images are opening..
I used JPEGsnoop to edit Hex values. here's the result


> JPEGsnoop 1.2.0 by Calvin Hass
> www.impulseadventure.com/photo/
> -------------------------------
> 
> ...


Hex values of working images for your reference are attached

Is there any way to recover them??
i tried many recovery software but no luck..
hoping to hear from you guys
thanks in advance


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi Desert Rose :wave:

I have used 'Zero Assumption' image recovery with great effect.

Look at this website and give it a go.

Good luck


----------



## desert_rose (Jul 9, 2007)

i tried this..but didn't worked. it is for recovering deleted images, and images from a formated card..
anyone else has any suggestions??


----------

